# putting belt on sb model A



## booger (Apr 2, 2011)

need to find manual i know thanks.........................booger


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 2, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rebuild-Manual-South-Bend-Lathe-9-ABC-10k-New-/150563804987?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item230e4d573b


----------



## pjf134 (Apr 2, 2011)

booger,
 Look into a fenner type link belt, it requires no glue or staples. I got mine at Harbor Freight it came about 60" long, had to take some links out because my horizonal 9" needed 54". It took me 2 minutes to install and runs quiet.
 Paul


----------



## booger (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks paul going there tomorow..............b


----------



## pjf134 (Apr 3, 2011)

booger,
 Don't forget your 20% off coupon, it cost around $25 w/o.
  Paul


----------



## booger (Apr 3, 2011)

i run a v belt is there a name for the universal at hf thanks again .....................branch


----------



## booger (Apr 3, 2011)

whats the best oil for cups or bearings,i work on locomotives for 20 years they were phasing out all the old line belt drive equip,wish i would have bid on some of it,but would have needed a tractor trailer to haul it around lol thanks again guys hope i can return the help.................................branch


----------

